# Hello from Idaho



## rbm5 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello from Idaho.   
I went to High School in Grapevine, TX (Army Brat and never stayed put till then) but have not been back for a number of years.  Retired Navy and now retired for the Idaho National Lab. 

I have twice been Master of Eagle Rock Lodge #19 AF&AM in Idaho Falls (1994 and 1999) and for the last 5 years Treasurer of the same. (Got to have something to keep me active)

We are located in Idaho Falls, Idaho and within 100 miles of Yellowstone and Grand Teton Parks (I can see the Grand Tetons from my home)

We welcome visitors (look us up at www.eaglerock19.org )  We are a busy Lodge and there is almost always something going on


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 17, 2012)

Good to see another Idahoan on!


----------



## rbm5 (Feb 17, 2012)

KSigMason said:


> Good to see another Idahoan on!


 
Hope to meet you in person at Grand Lodge at Twin Falls, in September.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 18, 2012)

I plan on being there.  See you then.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## J_Villarreal (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the boards Brother!


----------

